# My News Broadcast



## Brett2692 (19 May 2008)

Hello everyone,
I had to do a news report on any current news for civics class, any opinions are appreciated.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zr1jRPh3KY


----------



## PMedMoe (19 May 2008)

Not bad.  Love the commercial!!  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 May 2008)

Uh, where'd it go?  Gone at 10:23pm Eastern...


----------

